

The Man Who Drank Cholera and Launched the Yogurt Craze - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/23/dominoes/the-man-who-drank-cholera-and-launched-the-yogurt-craze

======
uxhacker
It looks like from the Article that Metchnikoff had ADHD. According to the
article He had a "preternatural ability to connect dots where nobody saw dots
at all", and “he was in constant motion, always wanting to see, taste, and try
everything, from studying how his father played card games to learning to sew
and embroider with the maids."

How hard is to look back at great discoveries and try to identify if the
discoverer or inventor had ADHD? It would be an interesting piece of research
to try to work out what copping mechanisms these great ADHD'er used to ship
the the product or spread the discovery. One of the issues with ADHD is the
lack of ability to finish things.

~~~
casion
It doesn't sound like ADHD to me at all from that blurb. It sounds more like a
very curious person. When you have ADHD, your change in interests are measured
in terms of minutes, not in terms of 'topics'.

The article also doesn't mention any other common symptoms of ADHD like
fidgeting, inattentiveness, being easily distracted, signs of poor impulse
control or... really anything!

Characterizing ADHD as simply being curious or having a lot of interests is
like characterizing OCD as being mildly annoyed when things are out of line.

